# help with titles?



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

k, so I am in the process of making a new video for my youtube account, and I need help with the names. tell me, if you saw a list of video names, wich one of these would you click on?

-leave yourself behind
-I promise
-I will always protect you

helppp please?


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

or not...thats cool guys. jk its chill i just chose the third one cause i had to get it up last night


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

i will always protect you


----------

